# Zurück aus Ägypten



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

Hallo Boardis
Da bin ich wieder und um es vorweg zu sagen,es war ein super Urlaub,selbst meine Frau mochte gar nicht mehr weg,und die ist meist nach einer Woche schon am schreien"Ich will nach Hause" :q ich fange mal bei dem Hotel an,wir waren im 5 Sterne Hotel Dana Beach Resort 17 Km von Hurghada Stadt entfernt,das Hotel war riesig aber absolute spitzenklasse,es hat uns an nichts gefehlt,das Zimmer war klasse und schön groß und vor allem mit Meerblick,das Essen war spitzenmäßig und der Service erste Sahne,an diesem Hotel gab es nichts aber auch gar nichts auszusetzen,jetzt zum Thema Angeln,die wollten doch tatsächlich für eine Ausfahrt 450 Euro haben,ich konnte zwar noch Handeln,aber selbst dann waren es noch 350 Euro,das war mir einfach zu Teuer,bin dann nach Alt Hurghada aber da sah es auch nicht besser aus,na ja,für nächstes Jahr weiß ich dann bescheid.das Wetter war in der ersten Woche bescheiden,es war warm aber sehr sehr Windig,in der zweiten Woche blieb der Wind weg und es waren an die 35-38 Grad,dann kam schon die erste Tour mit dem Quad durch die Wüste,es war schön aber nicht das was wir uns vorgestellt hatten,dann machten wir eine zweite Tour mit weniger Leuten,um genau zu sein mit 7 an der Zahl,davon waren wir mit 5,nach 10 Km zerlegte ich das Quad total,hab ein Loch übersehen und das wars,das Quad war schrottreif und ich hatte unheimliches Glück gehabt,das war aber immer noch nicht was wir wollten,wir wollten mit Speed durch die Wüste,und ein Paar Tage später war es dann soweit,mein Sohn und mein Kumpel mit seinen 2 Söhnen und meine wenigkeit durften dann mit 5 Nagelneuen 250ccm Maschienen losdüsen,natürlich mit Führer der vorne vorwg fuhr,mit konstant 80 Kmh gings dann durch die Wüste,nach knapp einer Stunde mussten wir eine Pause einlegen da es sehr anstrengent war,und dann gings auch schon weiter durch die Berge und Schluchten,es war einfach nur Geil,dann kam Luxor,wir haben alle unsere Touren bei den Ägyptern gebucht,da die Reiseveranstalter einen Knall haben,die haben über das doppelte genommen wie die Ägypter und das bei den gleichen Leistungen,wir sind dann nicht mit dem Bus nach Luxor sondern mit einem Privat Taxi mit privat reiseleiter #6 wir mussten zwar in dem Konvoi mitfahren,aber in Luxor selber konnten wir bestimmen wann wir wie lange wo was besichtigen wollten.

In Luxor angekommen Besichtigten wir erst den Karnaktempel,es war sehr beeindruckend,vor allem die großen Säulen haben mich Faziniert,danach fuhren wir zum Mittagessen,dann gings weiter zum Tal der Könige,einfach Klasse,wir haben dann die drei schönsten Gräber besichtigt,es war schon klasse,muss man einfach gesehen haben,vor allem mussten wir ja über den Nil übersetzen,dazu gleich mehr,als wir aus dem Tal der Könige rausfuhren besuchten wir noch den Hatschepsut-Temel,war auch einfach nur klasse,mir hat Luxor besser gefallen wie vor 2 Jahren in Kairo die Pyramiden,dann fuhren wir noc in ein Papyrus Museum und dann gings aufs Schiff was eigents für uns 7 Personen gebucht war,da wir ja alles Privat gebucht hatten,wir fuhren dann ca 20 minuten den Nil herauf zu einer Bananeninsel.

Teil 2 folgt gleich


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Nachdem das Schiff angelegt hatte,gingen wir duch eine art Urwald,Bananenbäume,mangos,apfelsinen,einfach alles wuchs an den Bäumen,nachdem wir dann mitten in dem Urwald platz genommen hatten wurden uns frische Bananen serviert,gerade frisch vom Baum geholt,also eins kann ich euch sagen,ich werde dieses Jahr keine bananen mehr essen,aber geschmeckt haben die,die waren zuckersüß,wir hatten leider nicht viel zeit um an diesem Ort zu verweilen da wir pünktlich im Konvoi sein mussten,uns hat diese Tour nach Luxor richtig gut gefallen,es war sehr beeindruckent.Am nächsten Tag fuhren wir zu einer Wunderschönen Bucht Names Scharm el naga,das war das schönste Riff was wir in Ägypten besucht haben,schwärme von Fischen wo wir durchschwammen,es war absolut traumhaft,auch dieser schöne Tag neigte sich dem Ende,leider.Am nächsten Tag gings zum Tauchen,wir waren alle recht nervös da es noch keiner von uns je gemacht hat,nachdem wir an einem einzigartigen Riff angekommen sind,wurde uns erst alles ausführlich erklärt,und dann bekammen immer 2 Personen einen Tauchlehrer an die Hand und ab gings unter Wasser,ich war der letzte und hatte das Glück das ich mit dem Lehrer alleine Tauchen durfte,nachdem ich dann mit ihm im Wasser war merkte er schnell das bei mir alles klar lief,das heißt mit dem Atmen und schwimmen,nach 2 minuten ließ er mich dann los um zu schauen ob ich klar komme,er schwamm die ganzen 20 minuten neben mir,wir hatten als einzigste das Glück 2 riesige Napoleonsfische direkt vor unseren Augen zu haben,das hat der Kameramann natürlich auch sofort gefilmt,einmal muss ich gestehen hatte ich ein wenig Angst,als wir unten am grund ankammen machte der Lehrer mir deutlich zu verstehen ich sollte mal nach oben schauen,ich schaute dann nach oben und schaute denn felsen bzw Riff hinauf,das war schon ein komisches Gefühl,ich dachte nur wenn jetzt was passiert,aber es war einfach nur Traumhaft schön,dann oben angekommen mußte ich mit voller Ausrüstung die leiter hochsteigen,ich dachte ich hätte 500 kilo auf dem Rücken so schwer hat sich das angefühlt.Ich kann euch nur sagen es war ein Traumhafter Urlaub,es war wirklich alles Perfekt,und nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder da.


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Lachsy (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

toller Bericht Udo, man ließt förmlich raus das der Urlaub spaß gemacht hat. Ist schon blöd soviel Wasser und nicht angeln oder ? Aber du durftes dir ja die Fische aus der nähe ansehn, hat doch auch was.

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fischdödl (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Pssssst....ich Träume|supergri|supergri|supergriEinfach nur schön#6


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Noch mehr Bilder


----------



## Fischdödl (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Kacke,ich kenn die schon alle|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Noch ein paar


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

so für heute reichts :m


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

@Lachsy
Nachdem ich beim Tauchen und Schnorcheln so viele schöne Bunte Fische gesehen habe,bin ich ganz froh das sie noch Schwimmen #6


----------



## Fischdödl (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

du sollst ja auch nicht die bunten fangen:m


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Die Fische die nicht Bunt waren haben mir auch gefallen :q


----------



## Angelbaby (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Einfach nur schön...............:k 

Also, Udo, ich mach jetzt bis nächstes Jahr Gymnastik und Dehnübungen. Dann bin ich wenn Du wieder fährst sooooooo gelenkig das ich doch noch in einen Koffer passe!!!!!!!!!:q :q :q 

Ich will da auch hin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Liebe Diana
Mach dir keine Sorgen,du Brauchst nicht in den Koffer,brauchst doch nur den Zuschlag fürs Sperrgepäck zu bezahlen :q und wenn dir das aber nicht zusagen sollte,kannste immer noch in die Hundebox,die gibt es auch für Große Hunde :q  :q  :q


----------



## Angelbaby (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hmm, naja ok, ich glaub ich überleg mir das besser noch mal und spar dann für ein reguläres Ticket.#6 Ich glaub im Frachtraum wirds dann doch was kalt!:q


----------



## Garfield0815 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Super Fotos Udo und toller Bericht. #6


----------



## wodibo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Wow,da werden Erinnerungen wach #6
ich hab fast das gleiche Programm durchgemacht wie Du (Tauchen, Schnorcheln, Luxor). Ich muß da auch nochmal unbedingt hin. Nur die Preise fürs Angeln kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich war nur ne Probewoche unten und hab in Hurghada mit einheimischen Fischern gesprochen. Mit eigener Ausrüstung hätte ein 24-Stundentörn (am Tag Schnorcheln, in der Nacht Schleppen) ca. 200,-€ mit Essen gekostet. Auch in den Tauchschulen werden mitunter in der Nebensaison solche Kombitouren für kleines Geld angeboten.
Das beeindruckendste für mich beim Tauchen waren unter mir ein Krokodilsfisch und über mir ein großer einzelner Barracuda :m

Vielen Dank für Deinen feinen Bericht :m #6


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Klasse Bericht mit tollen Bildern Udo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Das tauchen würde mich auch einmal interessieren.Es muß an solchen Riffs einfach nur gigantisch sein.


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

@Wodibo
Ich konnte auch mit einem Schiff rausfahren zum Angeln,kostete um die 50 Euro mit Essen,der haken dabei,das noch andere mitgefahren wären die dann geschnorchelt hätten,jetzt Angel mal wenn 30 Leute im Wasser am plantschen sind,ich habe viele anbieter gefragt,aber fast immer die gleichen Preise,350-450 Euro,ich hätte es ja gemacht,hatte aber leider keinen gefunden der mitfährt,dann nähmlich hätte man sich es teilen können,da ich bis zu 6 Personen mitnehmen konnte,na ja,war auch so ein toller Urlaub,aber das wirkliche Highlight war das Tauchen,es war absolut Traumhaft,man kann es so gar nicht beschreiben,man muss es wirklich selber ausprobieren haben um das zu beschreiben,ausser die reichlich vorhanden Fischschwärme,habe ich 2 riesen Napoleonfische vor meinen Augen gehabt und 2 Steinfische,die haben sich auf das Riff gelegt und man konnte sie nicht erkennen,erst als sich einer bewegte sah man das es ein Fisch war,war schon recht beeindruckend,mein Sohn war derart begeistert das er sich in den nächsten Wochen bei uns in der Tauchschule anmeldet.


----------



## wodibo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

@Udo
Hättest Du annehmen sollen. Das Schleppen macht da unten erst in den Abendstunden Sinn. Am Tag Schnorcheln und Abends die Bordküche bereichern. Das bedeutet allerdings, das die Schnorchler auch über Nacht auf dem Boot bleiben wollen.

Steinfisch.....booooohhhhhh  |uhoh:


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Das war so ein Angebot mehr für Schnorchler :c ,leider,ich weiß leider nicht genau wie der Fisch heißt,der Tauchlehrer sagte mir das wäre ein Steinfisch |kopfkrat er konnte sich perfekt an seine umgebung anpassen,der lehrer hielt schon fast den Finger drauf,und ich hatte in immer noch nicht gesehen #q ,bis er sich dann etwas bewegte.


----------



## wodibo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Das war so ein Angebot mehr für Schnorchler :c ,leider,ich weiß leider nicht genau wie der Fisch heißt,der Tauchlehrer sagte mir das wäre ein Steinfisch |kopfkrat er konnte sich perfekt an seine umgebung anpassen,der lehrer hielt schon fast den Finger drauf,und ich hatte in immer noch nicht gesehen #q ,bis er sich dann etwas bewegte.



Das kann schon ein Steinfisch gewesen sein. Das ist übrigens ein Grund warum ich immer mit (Turn)schuhen da ins Wasser gehe. Mit dem Krokodilsfisch gings mir ebenso. Ich hab das Viech erst im letzten Moment gesehen. Die sind absolut perfekt getarnt #6


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



> Mit dem Krokodilsfisch


 ja da hatte ich auch meine Probleme mit,jeder Ägypter sang das Lied schnie schna schnappi das kleine Krokodil :q  :q


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo Udo #h 

schön das Du wieder da bist!
Hast mal wieder nenn Bericht zum neidisch werden geschrieben.
Will auch mal dahin! 
Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hi Chris
Nächstes Jahr nehm ich dich mit #6 du kommst dann in die Rutentasche,lang genug biste ja :q


----------



## Lachsy (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

sag mal udo, könnte es sein das dieses Kamel hier gemackert hat  :q , sieht auf dem bild so aus  :q  :q  :q .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Franz_16 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hey Udo, starker Bericht #6 

Mit dem Quad durch die Wüste .. yeah... das wärs schon mal :q


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

@clarissa
Da fällt mir noch was ein,als wir da so standen und uns ein Kamel aussuchten,stand dort ein alter Mann mit einem kleinen Kamel,ich natürlich sofort dahin,dachte mir das man dort nicht so schnell runterfällt  ich also auf das Kamel und den Mann zu,da fing der Mann auf einmal wild mit den Händen an zu fuchteln an und schupste mich von dem Kamel weg,ich dachte schon was hat der denn |kopfkrat als der mich sah hatte der doch tatsächlich Angst um sein Kamel :q  :q  :q natürlich hatten die Leute sich vor Lachen fast in die Hose gemacht,der Mann mit seinem Kamel sah man richtig die erleichterung an das ich ein anderes Kamel genommen habe :q  :q


----------



## Palometta (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo Udo,
Einen sehr schönen Bericht hast du da abgeliefert. #6 
War also mal so richtig ausspannen angesagt,ist doch auch mal schön.

Und dir kann es ja auch nicht schaden wenn du mal die Fischlies mal in Ruhe lassen mußt  :m 

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## MelaS72 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hallo Udo,

schön, dass du wieder da bist. Vor allem "in einem Stück" 
und einen Super-Neiderregenden Bericht, den du ablieferst.


----------



## Franz_16 (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> der Mann mit seinem Kamel sah man richtig die erleichterung an das ich ein anderes Kamel genommen habe



  
Wo ist der Ferkelfahnder ? :q :q


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Ja Franz lach dur nur :q was meinst du eigentlich wenn der dich gesehen hätte?ich glaub der hätte sein Kamel erschossen :q  :q  :q


----------



## sebastian (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Willkommen zurück Udo =)


----------



## wodibo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> der Mann mit seinem Kamel sah man richtig die erleichterung an das ich ein anderes Kamel genommen habe :q  :q



*Taaaaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaa* 

Ach, deswegen fährt der Kerl nach Ägypten :q :q :q


----------



## Talbot (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hi Udo,
Mal wieder ein schöner Bericht von dir. Außer die Sache mit dem Angelpreis, war wohl alles perfekt und du hattest eine menge Spaß.
Ich war auch mal in Ägypten, allerdings so ne von "Attraktion zur Attraktion" Tour, war mir zu stressig und vor allen Dingen zu viele Steine die ich besichtigen musste. Aber egal!

Du und deine Familie hatten einen schönen Urlaub und viel Spaß#6.


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Dann können wir ja bald mal wieder losziehen #6


----------



## the doctor (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Echt Klasse die Fotos und der Bericht, oder Berichte..!!!!!!

Man sieht, dass du dort viel Spass hattest#6


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Ja,den hatten wir wirklich #6 vor allen das Quad fahren und das Tauchen waren absolut spitze #6  #6


----------



## Talbot (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Dann können wir ja bald mal wieder losziehen #6


 
Freu mich drauf:m.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hall Udo,
schöner Bericht und tolle Bilder.

Werde wohl im Oktober auch 1 Woche nach Ägypten fliegen.

Da weiß ich ja schon was mich erwartet.

Die Frage ist nur, ist es besser zu sagen das man dich nicht kennt oder kennt????


----------



## Forellenudo (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Sag besser das du mich kennst,in denen ihren Augen war ich ein Krösus :q  :q


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> sag mal udo, könnte es sein das dieses Kamel hier gemackert hat :q , sieht auf dem bild so aus :q :q :q .
> 
> mfg Lachsy


Zoom mal rein, Lachsy:


----------



## Aali-Barba (3. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

@ Udo:



Schön, Euch heil zurück bekommen zu haben!#6


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Nicht schlecht,der ist aber eher am schreien weil er sich auf seine E..r gesetzt hat :q  :q


----------



## MelaS72 (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Sag besser das du mich kennst,in denen ihren Augen war ich ein Krösus :q  :q



Wenn Udo das nächste Mal hinfährt haben sie ihm schon ne eigene Pyramide hingebaut :q:q:q


----------



## nikmark (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Udo das nächste Mal hinfährt haben sie ihm schon ne eigene Pyramide hingebaut :q:q:q



Ja, aber eine KUGELRUNDE  :m  :m  :m 

Schön, dass du wieder da bist Udo  #6 
Bei dem Kamel hätte ich als Besitzer aber auch so meine Bedenken gehabt  |supergri 
War ja ein klasse Urlaub  #h 

Nikmark


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Ich hatte extra gefragt ob die eine Kamel haben mit 3 Achsen :q  :q und dann haben sie mir eins gegeben was sowiso erschossen wurde :q  :q 

@Markus
Haste die Teile?


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



> Wenn Udo das nächste Mal hinfährt haben sie ihm schon ne eigene Pyramide hingebaut


 das könnte gut sein :q da kostet zum beispiel eine eigentumswohnung mit 90qm 6000 Euro,das geht doch oder?da kann ich mir auch ne Pyramide hinbauen lassen #6


----------



## Mühle (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hi Udo,

schöner Bericht und schöne Fotos. Vor allem das mit Dir im dunkelgrauen Minikleid. 

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Moment ist Hochwasser,sobald es vorbei ist sind wir wieder unterwegs alter,oder?


----------



## ralle (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Schöner Bericht und feine Bilder Udo !


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

@ralle
Hab auch ein Ehepaar aus Tühringen dort kennengelernt,waren klasse Leute #6


----------



## Mühle (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

@ Udo

In jedem Falle. Hab mein ganzes Gerödel seit gestern endlich wieder hier in Bonn!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Stelle heute Abend noch ein paar schöne Fotos rein #6wollte noch erwähnen das in Ägypten der Liter Super 14 cent gekostet hat und der Liter Diesel 12 cent


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

So die nächsten Fotos #6


----------



## Fischdödl (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Stelle heute Abend noch ein paar schöne Fotos rein #6wollte noch erwähnen das in Ägypten der Liter Super 14 cent gekostet hat und der Liter Diesel 12 cent



und wieso haste nix mitgebracht|supergri


----------



## Forellenudo (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hab ich ja,was meinste was so ein Flugzeug verbraucht? :q


----------



## Fischdödl (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

man,wenn ich das gewusst hätte,hätt ich dir mein Auto mitgegeben|supergri


----------



## haukep (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Wow, einfach nur traumhaft...


----------



## Sylverpasi (4. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hauke lass uns beide buchen.... Wir fliegen da auch mal hin oder!!!! Schöner Bericht und klasse Foto´s da kann man echt nur neidisch werden!!!! #6


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Vor allem ist es dort sehr Preiswert und die Reise für 14 Tage ist billiger als wenn du nach Spanien fliegst #6


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Noch ein paar Bilder #6


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Ihr könnt ja nicht genug bekommen


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Und weil euch das so gut gefällt hab ich noch ein paar :q


----------



## MelaS72 (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

wenn ich mal ein paar Tage nicht im Board bin, bin ich nach Ägypten unterwegs. Auch wenn es erstmal Trummässig ist 
Die Bilder sind ja einfach nur genial!!!


----------



## Forellenudo (5. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Danke #t hab noch ca 450 stück :q


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (9. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Toller Bericht, Udo!#r Besonders die Bilder lassen einen schwärmen. Das mit dem Kamel war bestimmt zumindest für Dich auch eine tolle Sache.....und das absteigen war sicherlich einfach, da das Tier immer bis zu den Knien im Sand steckte. :q


----------



## Forellenudo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Na dann schau dir mal das Bild an,das zeigt meine frau  #t  :q   |laola:


----------



## Mr. Lepo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Hi Udo,
man da hab ihr aber nen super Urlaub verlebt... da fängt man gleich an zu träumen wenn
man die Bilder sieht. Aber sag mal mit dem Quad durch die Wüste und das mit Tempo 80,
hast du den Staub anschließen gut aus der Kehle gespült? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das nicht nur Sand zwischen den Zähnen geknirscht hat *grins*.
Super Bericht und klasse Fotos #6 

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Forellenudo (9. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Das kannste annehmen,der staub war wirklich überall :q  :q


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (10. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann schau dir mal das Bild an,das zeigt meine frau #t :q |laola:


 

Hallo Udo,
schönes Foto.

Ich wußte gar nicht das du mit einer dunkelhäutigen Frau verheiratet bist.#c 
Wer ist die nette in der Mitte???:q


----------



## Anni (11. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*

Na das sind ja tolle Erlebnisse und super Fotos#6 

ich glaube ich würde beim schnorcheln bleiben und Kamelreiten und durch die Gegend schaukeln:q 

habt Ihr noch mehr Bilder;+


----------



## Forellenudo (11. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



> habt Ihr noch mehr Bilder


na klar,die stell ich auch noch rein,werde übrigents im Herbst noch eine Woche runterfliegen #6


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (12. April 2005)

*AW: Zurück aus Ägypten*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> na klar,die stell ich auch noch rein,werde übrigents im Herbst noch eine Woche runterfliegen #6


 
tu mir das bitte nicht an Udo.:c  #6 

Werde wahrscheinlich ende Oktober auch dort sein (Skattour) #6


----------

